# Proud New Rescue Parents



## LilyObsessed (May 19, 2011)

Hello all!

I am new to the forums! After a few weeks of "creeping" I thought I'd finally register and post! We are the proud new parents of, Lily, our Golden rescue. She is the first dog my fiance and I have owned together.

We adopted her through the Golden Retriever Club of Greater LA about 5 weeks ago. We are head over heels for her! We were told she was 7 years old by the rescue organization. However, our first vet visit determined she is probably somewhere between 3-5 years old. Either way, we couldn't be happier!

I really do not understand how anyone could have given her up! She is mostly trained and seems to thrive on learning. We are amazed everyday at how smart she is . 

The main issue we are working on with her is her aggression toward other dogs on our walks. Has anyone ever experienced that? We continue to work with her and also attend weekly obedience classes. She is really night and day from when we first adopted her, but could still use some work. I feel bad that she is so anxious and on high-alert on our walks. I wish she could relax and enjoy .

Anyhoo, thought I'd say hello! Looking forward to reading up and learning so much more from you Golden experts out there!

Best,
LilyObsessed


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome from Georgia:wavey: and thanks for rescuing sweet Lilly
You and her are blessed! She is a doll:smooch:
Al


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you for rescuing that gorgeous gal!! My guy is a rescue too, and from general experience I'll say it'll take a year or so before they really start coming out of their shells - it's great that you're already seeing a difference!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She is adorable. Thank you so much for giving her a loving, safe home. Bless you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board, she is a beautiful girl. Thank you for adopting!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

love that last picture. Welcome to the forum. If you search the forum using the search tab, you will be able to find some info to help with Miss Lilly.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey! Another West Coaster. Welcome to the Forum, I'm sure you will find it very informative and fun. Your girl is beautiful!!!! Keep sharing pictures.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Rescues Rock! She's a sweetie.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome! Thanks for recuing Lillie. She is beautiful.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like you hit the golden jackpot.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome!!*

Welcome to you and Lily!! Bless you for rescuing her and she is just beautiful!~

What do you mean specifically when you say, "her aggression to dogs on walks?"
I'm sure someone on here can give pointers and I'm sure the rescue could.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome. Congratulations on your adoption of Lilly, she's beautiful. 

I have a blonde golden girl that looks a lot like Lilly that I adopted through CFGRR. She was a former puppy mill momma. I have found that she does much better on walks-is much more relaxed, when I take her to some walking trails in a near by National Forest. I started walking her on the trails when I first got her to get her use to walking, get her to relax and get to the point where she could enjoy walks.

I'm sure other members can give you specific pointers to help with the dog aggression problem you're having.

Again, congratulations on the adoption of your beautiful girl, enjoy her.


----------



## LilyObsessed (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! The forums have so much information! It is the perfect resource for an over-bearing new mom, like myself .

We just had our first trip to the ocean with Lily and discovered she loves to swim!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum . Lily is a beautiful girl what a sweet face she has. I am so happy for you.


There is a great book that I have called Scaredy Dog written by Ali Brown. It has wonderful info on working and training a reactive dog. I loved the chapters on on leash dog aggression which could be what Lily is displaying while on your walks.

Good Luck. Glad to hear that you are in class they are wonderful settings to work on issues and to get one on one help. If you ever want to talk you can pm me I have done rescue for just over 30yrs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LilyObsessed*

Thank you so much for adopting LILY!!

She IS A beauty-can't wait to hear about all of your adventures with her.

If you go to Search at top of this forum and type in dog aggression on walks, you might find some info that someone has posted, or did you try googling it?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=124801

Also, I am sure Golden Ret. Club of Los Angeles can give you some excellent pointers!


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Welcome and thank you for adopting that lovely gal.


----------

